# My new reef setup. couple pics of my coral



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

going to add more later. this is what i have atm..

xenia
green star polys
ricordea


please comment. youtube video coming soon.

i would appreciate some feed back after watching youtube video.


----------

